# آلات وخطوط إنتاج لصناعة البلاستيك - يوجد فيديو



## حمد المبارك (20 مايو 2011)

http://www.ieeo.net/ProdsIntro.aspx

ويوجد فيديو لبعض عمليات تشكيل البلاستيك

http://www.ieeo.net/Catalogs.aspx?DivId=1&TypeId=2

مثل انتاج الأغطية البلاستيكية -- وخزانات المياه -- والأكواب البلاستيكية ( التشكيل الحراري )وغيرها .

-- وتوجد بعض الأبحاث والدراسات
http://www.ieeo.net/Arts.aspx?DivId=12

اتمنى الفائدة للجميع ،،،،،،


----------

